# Do I need to worry? Creases in buttocks



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry, I'll apologise now for this strange question, but this is bothering me a lot and I need to know whether to stop worrying or keep on doing it!









Dd has uneven bum cheeks. You know where the crease is at the top of the leg/bottom of the buttock? Well they're not in line at all. The one side is significantly higher than the other. She's got quite a fleshy, well padded bottom, but I'm not sure that that alone would explain this.

She's got no difficulties with walking or running, she's actually incredibly agile. I certainly didn't notice this when she was a baby, I started noticing maybe around 18 months or so (she's 2.5 now). Do I need to get it checked out or am I just being paranoid? I've only got ds to measure her against and he's Mr Symmetry.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Is it just that one bum cheek is larger (fatter) than the other or is the difference coming from her hips/waist being uneven? Are her shoulder blades in line? How about when she bends over--are the shoulder blades and hips even then?

If the answer to any of those is uncertain I would take her in. If it is just fattness being assymetrical I wouldn't worry.

Does she have a pediatrician you trust?


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My daughter had hip dysplasia and one of the thing they check for is uneven creases. I'd have someone check it out just in case.


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Is it just that one bum cheek is larger (fatter) than the other or is the difference coming from her hips/waist being uneven? Are her shoulder blades in line? How about when she bends over--are the shoulder blades and hips even then?

If the answer to any of those is uncertain I would take her in. If it is just fattness being assymetrical I wouldn't worry.

Does she have a pediatrician you trust?

I'm in the UK so we don't have a paed unless there's been a referral for something specific. I haven't noticed her shoulders being out of line, will check a min when she's out of the bath.

Is it possible that it's just fattness? The difference is fairly signficant imo. I'd post pics but I know some people will take offence to that and I don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I think it would be worth having a dr look at it.


----------

